# Bobbi's 'My Favorite Hummus' Recipe!!



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Spinoff from the 'tahini-free hummus' thread... I posted this recipe there, but since I was getting to the discussion late, I thought I'd make this its own post. I am so excited to have developed this recipe!! It tastes just like Bobbi's My Favorite Hummus!

1 15 oz can (~1 1/2 c) chickpeas/garbanzo beans, rinsed and drained
2 T olive oil
2 T safflower oil
2 T grapeseed oil (or more safflower oil, or any other mild-tasting oil)
6 T water (just over a third of a cup)
1/4 t lemon juice, preferably fresh
3/4 t salt
pepper to taste
2 cloves garlic, add more to taste

Peel and crush the garlic. Let it sit a minute. (Letting garlic 'breathe' a little before cooking enhances ithe bioavailability of its goodness, or so I've read.) Put everything in a food processor. Blend until smooth, and chill thoroughly.

Other options: parsley, cilantro, roasted peppers...

Much cheaper than the $4-5 at whole foods!

Bobbi's uses soybean oil, which I don't have and I don't believe it's the healthiest. I tried using all olive oil, and the olive taste was overwhelming! I've never tasted a dish with olive oil that tasted so much of olives! I'm sure canola oil would work well also.

About the garlic: how much you use depends on when you're planning on serving it. If you're going to be eating it right away, stay a little leaner on the garlic. If you're expecting it to last you a few days, 2 cloves will by no means be enough. Once, I made the hummus on a Sunday, gave my daughter some on Tuesday - you could smell her garlic breath from across the room! - and then by Wednesday it was as bland as anything! Go figure! The garlic seemed to have dissipated overnight.

Enjoy!

Aven


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

From one Bobbi's lover to another, thanks a million!! I can't wait to try this


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you so much! I was the tahini-free hummus original poster. I went to the store and they do not sell Bobbi's hummus here







So this is great!!! Thank you


----------

